# My Conceal Carry thought process



## SandSpider (May 21, 2013)

Glock 21 plus Springfield Armory XD Service 45 Auto plus Glock 36 for all conceal carry needs !!!

Number one: choose a caliber. 45 Auto does the best job in my book. 10mm is really a better backup pistol for hunting bear. Anything else, not quite enough punch. 45 has been around forever and doing the job just fine. Why mess with success here.

Number two: choose a pistol. That's easy. I always choose Glock. The plan was to get a full sized 21 Gen 4 for the range and also winter carry. Nothing is more comfortable than full size to shoot on the range. Then to also get a Glock 30 Gen 4 for concealed carry with a few more rounds (10) than something really small like 36. Lastly, to get a Glock 36 for deep conceal in the summer - like under t-shirt. 

The down side on the 21 is that it is huge. 

The down side on the 36 is that the grip is pretty small and doesn't fit my hand well. Plus it only holds 6 rounds.

I haven't bought the 30 yet (have all the rest) but know the grip is similar to the 36 but fatter. I tried out and then bought the XD Service in 45. Kind of on a whim. Then started comparing. The slide is thinner than my Glock 22 and even slimmer than the 36 - which is single stack - and only a little longer than the 36. The grip is longer but much more comfortable. So I think I'm going to fore-go the Glock 30 - which is hard for me to believe I'm typing that and use the XD 45 service in the mid-point. I know it's nice that the 21 mags fit in the 30 but beyond that - can anyone tell me why I need a Glock 30 over a pistol that is thinner with a little longer barrel and a much better grip?? I've heard carrying the 30 is like having a chuck or 2x4 in your pants. I'm an IWB guy.

The finger groves don't seem to line up well on the 36 for me. I have average sized hands with average sized fingers. Here's another note on the 36. I thought it would be slimmer. I thought the mag would be same thickness as, say, a 1911 Colt. It's not. It's single stack but thicker than a single 45 bullet. Reminds me of post-banned mags that were double stack but low capacity. So they only stacked on one side of the mag. The holes to see the rounds are on the right side of a mag that is a little thicker than it needs to be..

I really like the XD from Croatia - am I missing something?? This full-sized XD isn't much bigger than the Glock 36 in length (which is good - better length on sites and more time for pressure to build), smaller width, and taller due to grip (which I like - more comfortable grip).

Question: XD Service 45 Auto or Glock 30.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you carried the XD, albeit the grip may be thinner but the pistol is a full size service pistol, whereas the Glock 30 is a little chunky albeit a compact pistol. Generally the size of a G-19 with a thicker slide. You have to give up something and if you can manage the chunkier grip and frame on the Glock 30 it's an excellent shooter and that's what I would probably choose for EDC. Likewise, don't forget the slimmer G30S. Chunky really doesn't bother me, long barreled, long gripped pistols do for EDC, especially when sitting down, but that's me. The Glock 36 is the snappiest pistol Glock makes and I myself would pass on that coupled with the short round count in a flush magazine..


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Built-in finger grooves are always in the wrong place, because you do not have "the average hand."
Try to avoid pistols made by people who think that your hand should grasp exactly as their hands do.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

If you are considering a single stack, the 'new' Springfield XDs is a winner. It is smaller than the G36, and seems to be very well designed. Mine is suprisingly comfortable to shoot, for a semi-auto that is the same size as the Kahr K, P, and CW series. Mine is (so far) completely reliable through about 100 rounds.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SandSpider said:


> Glock 21 plus Springfield Armory XD Service 45 Auto plus Glock 36 for all conceal carry needs !!!
> 
> Number one: choose a caliber. 45 Auto does the best job in my book. 10mm is really a better backup pistol for hunting bear. Anything else, not quite enough punch. 45 has been around forever and doing the job just fine. Why mess with success here.
> 
> ...


Glock is a great service , duty gun. I don't like Glocks for deep concealment. IMO


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Personaly, I have never liked glock. They just don't feel right in my hand, so I voted for the XD.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The beauty of the handgun market is there are so many different designs from which to choose. Some are more friendly to a wide variety of hand sizes and types and some are more narrow in this regard. However because of the vastness of the selections available, few should ever have any problems finding something that fits them to a 'T'. In my opinion, in the ranks of striker fired polymer pistols, the best feeling grip design is currently held by the Smith and Wesson M&P series. Without a doubt, I have yet to see someone pick up one of their guns and not be both impressed and amazed at how good it feels in the hand. I have seen this time and time again. This is not to say the M&P is the best choice for everyone... no way would I intimate that. But it does mean that the M&P is a serious consideration in the present market.

As for Glocks, for those who are not in the Glock camp, I would suggest giving them another try and handle some of the gen4 versions. In particular the models 17 and 22. Quite a difference between the gen4 and gen3 with these guns. You might be surprised. The new texturing and the slightly shorter length of pull with the G17 and G22 make the grip feel really good in the hand.

There is always the Beretta 92 and the CZ75 series pistols to consider. While perhaps not the best choices for concealed carry because of their size and weight, they have excellent feel and handling characteristics. Not at all bad choices for many people.

Now with that out of the way, the OP's subject is his thought process regarding concealed carry and I agree that this can be a daunting task. So many variables to consider from how one dresses to the size of the carrier to where the carrier plans to carry to what he drives to the sex of the carrier to the carrier's shape and on and on. And then there is which gun to choose.... which is what the OP began in the first place. What does the carrier feel most comfortable with on their person? What do they shoot the best in terms of consistently and confidently being able to deliver rounds to target? How many rounds do they believe they will want and need to carry? What about extra magazines? What caliber? How large, or small, are they willing to go? Is the gun comfortable to have on their person for long periods of time? Does it fit their lifestyle? There are more considerations without a doubt. And then what about the holster?

This can go on and on. Even for seasoned people in this arena, things change and need to be re-evaluated from time to time. I know this to be true as I did this very thing between September of 2011 to December of 2012. Things change. You age. Your body changes. Your eyesight changes. Your arm strength changes. Your needs change. And the market grows with new products. What worked great ten years ago may be improved upon today. This is a never ending process and that is how it should be. This can make it a very frustrating venture, or an exciting adventure. Think and stay positive and keep an open mind to both your changing situation and what's out there to be investigated.

Just my two cents.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> The beauty of the handgun market is there are so many different designs from which to choose. Some are more friendly to a wide variety of hand sizes and types and some are more narrow in this regard. However because of the vastness of the selections available, few should ever have any problems finding something that fits them to a 'T'. In my opinion, in the ranks of striker fired polymer pistols, the best feeling grip design is currently held by the Smith and Wesson M&P series. Without a doubt, I have yet to see someone pick up one of their guns and not be both impressed and amazed at how good it feels in the hand. I have seen this time and time again. This is not to say the M&P is the best choice for everyone... no way would I intimate that. But it does mean that the M&P is a serious consideration in the present market.
> 
> As for Glocks, for those who are not in the Glock camp, I would suggest giving them another try and handle some of the gen4 versions. In particular the models 17 and 22. Quite a difference between the gen4 and gen3 with these guns. You might be surprised. The new texturing and the slightly shorter length of pull with the G17 and G22 make the grip feel really good in the hand.
> 
> ...


Good post!

I appreciate those of you willing to respond with a well thought out, lengthy response.

When I try, all I seem to be able to do, is a paragraph or two, before I give up and call it good. :smt083


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

If the XD works, and it sounds like it does, why would you want a weapon that diminishes your preference, just because it is a brand you like? Of course, if you are doing it to scratch the collector itch, that is a different matter entirely (says the guy with over a hundred musical instruments). 

I am a Ruger fanboy if I had to pick a single brand, consider them the best value for the money and some of the most durable, reliable weapons made. When I went shopping for a target .22, of course the Mark III was at the top of my list. I had a few qualms after watching some videos about how difficult they are to break down and clean, but figured with practice that would be no big deal. The day I went to buy it, I left the store with a Browning Buckmark Practical. Why? 

It just felt better. No other reason, no slight against the Ruger. 

When my wife and I went to buy her Walther P-22, she left the store with a Ruger SR-22. Why? It just felt better in her hand, one of the best handgun choices either one of us have made. 

Don't fight it, just go with it.


----------

